# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Nucleus, smart home wireless intercom, CloudTalk, Inc., d/b/a NucleusLife, Bala Cynwyd, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CloudTalk, Inc., d/b/a NucleusLife

----------


## Airicist

Startup CEO claims Amazon stole the Echo Show

Published on May 10, 2017




> Nucleus is a touchscreen-enabled intercom, and its CEO thinks it may have inspired Amazon's Echo Show a little too much.


"Amazon 'probably copied us' on Echo Show, startup CEO says"
The CEO of Nucleus, which developed a video intercom using Alexa, is now looking to team up with others against Amazon.

by Ben Fox Rubin
May 10, 2017

Echo Show, smart speaker with a built-in screen

----------

